# Aalstellen und Erfahrungsaustausch von Aalanglern



## magic.j (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute, 

bin ein begeisterter Aalangler und habe hier mal ein paar Fragen an gleichgesinnte. 
Was sind eure Lieblingstellen auf Aal?Ich find überhängende Büsche auf Aal perfekt und Flusseinläufe.nur habe ich noch keinen Aal über 75 cm gefangen,der größte war 75 cm.Aber ich weiß,dass es bei uns im Neckar größere drin hat,war schon einamal dabei als mein Kumpel einen mit 85cm fing. 
Ich habe vor,nächstes Jahr Alternativköder zu testen,wisst ihr welche?Dachte an Sardellen und Muscheln.Schnecken habe ich schon probiert und nicht schlecht gefangen. 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr viele Bisse,aber die waren recht vorsichtig und hatten alle vorne gehagt,das war gut,denn dann konnte ich immer einen oder auch mal keinen mitnehmen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe ein paar anregungen für diesen Teil des Forums gegeben. 

Mfg Johannes Volk Aka Magicj


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

hi 

wo ich auf Aal angle hast du ja schon im ICQ gesehen...

 von alternativ Ködern halte ich persönlich allerdings nicht sehr viel 





> never change a working system


versuch doch lieber mal den Köder einfach ne Nummer größer zu wählen...

Überhängende Büsche sind absolut Top weil es da meist dunkler ist.. d.h. man kann da die Aale auch bei Vollmond gut fangen. 

Außerdem würd ich ziemlich nah am Ufer angeln da die Aale ja bekanntlich laichräuber sind, und die Fischbrut sich in der Nähe des Ufers aufhält....


----------



## Brady (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi
Bei uns im Fluß (Werra) habe ich bisher schon einige gute Aale fangen können. Schnecken hab ich auch schon probiert, aber ohne den kleinsten Erfolg. Hier läuft am besten Tauwurm und Köfi. Angle auch meißt in der Nähe eines überhängenden Busches. Nur fange ich seltsamerweise knapp unterhalb des Busches wesentlich besser als oberhalb. Obwohl beide Ruten nicht weiter als 10m auseinanderliegen.
Auch muß ich sagen, das ich in Ufernähe mehr Aale fange und in der Strömung größere. Dieses Jahr waren auch irgendwie die Beißzeiten später als letztes Jahr. Ging mir das nur so, oder hat das noch jemand bemerkt? Letztes Jahr hab ich oft schon um 22.30 die ersten Schleicher erwischt und dieses Jahr ging kaum was vor 0.00 Uhr


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

> Nur fange ich seltsamerweise knapp unterhalb des Busches wesentlich besser als oberhalb. Obwohl beide Ruten nicht weiter als 10m auseinanderliegen.



das hab ich auch schon festgestellt... ich kann mir dass nur so erklären, dass die Aale Flussaufwärts ziehen und dadurch zu erst am unteren Köder vorbeikommen....


----------



## Brady (7. Dezember 2002)

Aber wenn alle Aale nur Stromauf ziehen, dann stellen wir uns doch mit Eimern an die Quelle. Nee Spass beiseite, komisch ist das schon. Irgendwann müßten die Aale ja auch den oberen Köder finden, aber der wird eigenartigerweise meißtens ignoriert.


----------



## Borgon (7. Dezember 2002)

@Brady:Kann ich dir keine Antwort drauf geben,denn hier war´s diesjahr nicht dolle mit Aal.Entweder es lag am Jahr im Allgemeinen(voriges Jahr fing ich noch gut)oder es sind doch deutliche Zeichen dass es mit dem Aal zu Ende geht. :r  :e  :c Also ich war etliche Male Nachtangeln und hatte nur 2 Strippen die ich wieder reinwarf,sowas hab ich sonst noch nie erlebt.Im Fluss sieht´s natürlich ein bissl besser aus,hier hat man immer Chancen auf gute Aale#6


----------



## magic.j (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

liegt es vielleicht daran,dass die Aale den Stomaufwärts liegenden Köder zuerst wittern als den stromabliegenden Köder?
Ich weiß nicht,aber dieses Jahr war anscheinend eins der besten am Neckar,so was ich gehört habe.Ich kann nix sagen,fisch erst seit diesem Jahr am Neckar intensiv.
Also ich bin so ganz zufrieden,habe dieses Jahr ca. 50 Aale erwischt,die meisten schwimmen wieder.Ich kenne allerdings den Neckar noch nicht so gut,aber das ändert sich nun von Jahr zu Jahr.


----------



## magic.j (7. Dezember 2002)

@ Borgon,
wie meinst du das mit dem zu Ende gehen?Aussterben?Sie sind ja anscheinend auf der roten Liste.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

@magic.j

ich weis jetzt nicht genau wie das beim Neckar ist aber bei uns ist es so dass die Aale nicht zuwandern können und dass man sie seit ein paar Jahren auch nicht mehr einsetzen darf... also wo sollen dann neue herkommen????


----------



## Bergi (7. Dezember 2002)

@ magic.j:


> wie meinst du das mit dem zu Ende gehen?Aussterben?Sie sind ja anscheinend auf der roten Liste.



Aale sind definitiv auf der roten Liste!
Zum einen,weil durch Flussverbauung den Aalen die möglichkeit genommen wird zu laichen(laichen ja im sargassomeer,wie du sicher weisst),zum 2. werden die Aale die es schaffen(Glasaale) an den Küsten von hapt. frnz. Fischern gefangen,sodass nur sehr wenige überbleiben.Der Aal ist auch mit die lieblingspeise der Kormorane,tja.
Die meisten Aale die man heute fängt sind besetzte Fische.

Aber jetzt mal zum thema:
Ichhabe mal gelesen,das Grossaale sich liber in der Strömng aufhalten und weiter draussen,vielleicht weil sie sich sicherer fühlen beim fressen!Kleinere hab ich auch immer am Ufer gefangen!
Versuchs mal mit kleinen Köderfischen um die grossen Raubaale zu fangen!
Und dann kannst du auch grössere Haken verwenden,um die kleinen Aale besser ausschliessen zu können!
So viel erfolg und Petri!  

Bergi


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

@Bergi

dass sich Großaale weiter draussn aufhalten konnt ich noch nie feststellen... da fängt man eher Barben usw...

Aber da zeigt sich mal wieder der unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## Brady (7. Dezember 2002)

@ Franz_16

Nö nicht nur in der Theorie. Ich fange die größeren Aale hauptsächlich in der Hauptströmung, wenn man dass überhaupt so bezeichnen kann. Mit Barben ist es hier nicht so dolle.


----------



## Brady (7. Dezember 2002)

&quot; MEIN FLUß&quot;


----------



## magic.j (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

sieht aus,wie so ein Forellenfluß,wie heißt der Fluß?Ich weiß,dass man die aale auch im flachen fangen kann.Bei uns mündet in den NEckar ein kleiner Fluß rein,den wir vom Verein befischen dürfen,auf den letzten hundert Metern ist echt eine gigantische Stelle,da ist es zwar nur ca 50cm tief,aber es gibt dort Aale,das glaubt man fast nicht.Ich habe dort dieses Jahr einen mit ca 1m Meter verloren,hatte ihn schon auf der Kiesbank und dann hat es peng gemacht und der Aal war wieder in seinem Element und ich habe mich geärgert.Naja sowas passiert.
Habt ihr auch so Stellen,wo es ganz flach ist und trotzdem eure Aale fangt?Ich wunder mich,am Tag sieht man dort gar nix,vielleicht ziehen die Aale in der Dämmerung in den Bach rein und hauen sich die Wampe voll.
Zum Glück angeln dort eigendlich nur mein Kumpel und ich auff Aal,die anderen kommen bei Tag und fangen Forellen 

@Brady,

dein Fluß sieht ziemlich Idyllisch aus.


----------



## Brady (7. Dezember 2002)

Das ist die Werra.
Ich wohne und angle etwa 10km unterhalb von dieser Stelle.
Du hast recht es gibt einen sehr guten Forellenbestand.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

@brady

du hast recht wenn man von hauptströmung sprechen kann in den kleineren Flüssen denk ich ist es nicht soo wichtig das wo man fischt den die Aale kommen ja fast zwangsläufig in die nähe des Köders aber in den großen, breiten Flüssen(Naab und Regen) die ich bisher befischt habe war in der Mitte garnichts zu holen...


----------



## Fischschreck (8. Dezember 2002)

Ich fang sehr gut Aale im flachen. Bei uns ist es in ner Kurve max 1m tief und da hab ich letztes Jahr ca. 25 Aale gefangen, einer davon 80cm und das ist bei uns schon sehr viel und groß war der für unsere Verhältnisse sowieso! Als Köder hab ich bis jetzt nur Tauis genommen, weil ich vor einem Monat erst meinen Schein gemacht habe!


----------



## Schulti (9. Dezember 2002)

Also bei uns im See ist&acute;s am besten wenn die Weißfische laichen!!! Die besten Plätze sind dann logischerweise die Laichplätze der &quot;Weissén&quot;. Geangelt wird mit Tauwurm direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Da sind dann ware Sternstunden möglich!!!!


----------



## magic.j (9. Dezember 2002)

@ Schulti,

angelst du auch im Fluß?Wenn ja,wie gehst du da vor?

Mfg Magic.j


----------



## shogun (9. Dezember 2002)

Moin leute 
aalangeln ist so eine sache.in jedem gewässer sind die bedingungen unterschiedlich und man muß gute stellen suchen oder sie von älteren anglern erfahren.bei uns sind zum beispiel die buhnen sehr gute stellen.natürlich hat nicht jeder so einen großen fluß vor der haustür.mit dem im flachen angeln das kann ich nur bestätigen.war dieses jahr mit meinem sohnemann los er ne angel auf die sandbank und rums macht das und da lag ein 1,5 schwerer aal an land.hat sich mächtig gefreut der kleine.dazu möchte ich noch sagen das weiche wollhandkrabbe ein topköder auf aal ist.
gruß shogun :z


----------



## magic.j (9. Dezember 2002)

@Shogun,

Wollhandkrabben gibt es bei uns in Baden-Würtemberg nicht,glaubst du Garnelen bringen auch ihren Erfolg,meine die,die man gefrohren kaufen kann.Sind da die kleinen Nordseekrabben oder die Shrimps besser?
Gibt es bei uns in Deutschland keinen AalanglerClub,so wie in England?Ich mein den Hechtclub gibt es ja auch bei uns,das wär schon cool,ein Club in dem lauter Leute sind,die sich den gróßen Schlangen verschrieben haben.


mfg Magic.j


----------



## anguilla (9. Dezember 2002)

Einen &quot;Club der Großaalfänger&quot; gibt es in Deutschland meines Wissens nach nicht, wär&acute; aber super und ich sofort dabei!
Ich habe mich seit mehreren Jahren speziell mit dem Fang (oder es zumindest versucht  ) großer Aale beschäftigt. 

In Flüssen war ich dabei weniger unterwegs. In großen Flüssen habe ich keine Erfahrungen, in kleineren, so wie Brady&acute;s Gewässer findet man die Aale an den schon genannten typischen Einständen (überhängende oder in Wasser gestürzte Bäume, Kolke, Gumpen, unterspülte Ufer usw.). Leider sind diese schwierig zu beangeln...sonst würden die Aale ja nicht zu großen Exemplaren abwachsen...
Auch habe ich festgestellt, das die stromabwärtig liegende Rute besser fängt. Ob es mit dem früheren Erreichen des Köders bei der Suche nach Nahrung flußaufwärts zusammenhägt, könnte ich mir vorstellen.
Als Köder kommen wohl eher Würmer in Frage, da in Flüssen der Spitzkopf zumeist beherrschend ist. Liest man Statistiken über den Fang großer Aale, stellt man fest, daß in Flüssen (z.B. Rhein) hauptsächlich mit Wurmködern gefangen wird.
Ich würde stets Wurm- und Fischköder anbieten...man weiß ja nie!
Prinzipiell gilt: immer im Gewässer umschauen, was dem Aal an natürlicher Nahrung geboten wird und dies versuchen zu verwenden (z.B. Sprock u.ä.). Dies ist zwar nicht leicht, bringt aber mehr...


----------



## magic.j (9. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

dann ist es an der Stellen,den Club der Aalangler zu gründen,wie seht ihr das???ICh wäre sofort dabei.
Man könnte unter anderem eine Homepage mit Forum einrichten,reale Aalangeltreffen organisieren und ein Infoaustausch bei treffen sieser Gruppe organisieren.Das ist zwar alles noch Zukunftmusik,aber warum hat es in Deutschland nen Hechtangelclub,Karpfenstudiengruppe,Welstudiengruppe und der Aal fristet ein Schattendasein.
Es ist an der Zeit irgendetwas auf die Beine zu stellen,wie seht ihr das?
Kann man hier keine Umfrage machen,wer alles mitmachen würde und wer nicht?
Anguilla was hältst du von der Sache,den ersten deutschen Aalangelclub ins Leben zu rufen?

Ich hoffe ich habe genug zum Anreiz geboten.

Mfg magic.j


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2002)

Jo tolle Iddee... schau ma mal er sich noch alles meldet ich wär jedenfalls dabei...


----------



## anguilla (9. Dezember 2002)

Gute Idee! :m

ich wär&acute; dabei!

Allerdings sollte nicht nur das Angeln auf Aal, sondern auch die Biologie, bestandserhaltende Maßnahmen usw. dieses einzigartigen Fisches eine Rolle spielen.
Mir ist dran gelegen, etwas für den Aal zu tun und ihn nicht nur in die Räuchertonne zu stecken. Sicher hat man da nur wenig Möglichkeiten, aber nur vom Reden wird nichts besser !


----------



## shogun (9. Dezember 2002)

Moin moin 
die idee mit dem club ist schon geil wäre auch dabei.sehe das auch so wie anquilla,denn wenn man sich nicht um die aale bemüht werden wir bald keine mehr fangen.unsere japanischen freunde sind nämlich ganz erpicht auf den glasaal und dem muß man einen riegel vorschieben.
@Magic
ob du mit nordseekrabben erfolg haben wirst weiß ich leider nicht habe bei uns mal mit shrimps geangelt hatte aber keinen zweck.sei bloß froh das es bei euch keine wollhandkrabben gibt die tierchen fressen nämlich alles.hier bei uns achso du weißt ja garnicht wo ich wohne meine natürlich die elbe sind die viecher so zahlreich das der aal an manchen tagen keine chance hat den köder zu finden.ist hier echt ne plage :e .
gruß shogun :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2002)

Im Neckar sind auf jeden Fall große Aale, da wurde (bei Gundelsheim soweit ich noch weiß) vor ca. 20 Jahren mal einer mit über 6 Kilo gefangen. 
Methode: Mehrere Tauwürmer auf Drilling am Grundbblei in der Strömung.
Diese derben Methoden wird heute Gott sei Dank wohl keiner mehr verwenden.
Aale gingen mir immer nur als Beifang beim Zanderangeln oder im Frühjahr beim Schleienangeln an den Haken, da ich (bisher) die Aale nicht gezielt befischt habe.
Auf beide Fischarten angle ich bevorzugt im Flachen, sofern tiefe Strömung direkt anschließt, und zwar in der Abenddämmerung.
Die Fangerfolge mögen dabei am im Frühjahr im Flachen wärmeren Wasser mit entsprechenden Nahrungsangebot liegen.
Aalangler klagen aber über immer weiter zurückgehende Fänge, sowohl von der Größe wie von der Menge.
Allerdings angeln auch immer weniger auf Aal. Vor 20/30 Jahren konnte man im Neckar als &quot;Edelfisch&quot; eigentlich nur Aal fangen, da nur die in der Brühe damals überleben konnten.
Als durch die ganzen Kläranlagen das Wasser sauberer wurde, verlagerte sich das Interessee der Angler schnell auf Karpfen und Hecht,später als der Hecht zurückging auf Waller und Zander. 
Dennoch bin ich überzeugt, daß im Neckar auch große Aale weiterhin zu fangen sind. Durch die Kraftwerke immer noch ganzjährig (relativ) warm, dazu viel Futter (auch durch Überdüngung da viel Landwirtschaft und Weinbau), viele Versteckmöglichkeiten in Steinschüttungen, Einläufen, Altarmen etc..
Da wären wohl mal richtige Experten gefragt, die sich das mal antun wollen und rausfinden, wo die großen Schlängler stecken.


----------



## magic.j (9. Dezember 2002)

Hi LEute,

Ich bin erfreut,dass ich soviel Resonanz erhalten habe,also sollen wir was auf die Beine stellen?Ich wäre schon dafür.
Der Vorschlag von Anguilla ist übrigens sehr sehr sehr gut :m  :m  :m .Ich finde man sollte sich wirklich mit allem,was den Aal betrifft auseinandersetzen.Mit der Biologie angefangen und am Raubbau der Japaner mit den Glasaalen aufhören,denn ich will,dass auch unsere Kinder noch an diesem herrlichen Fisch freude haben und ihn Schätzen lernen und nicht,dass er Ausstirbt.
Also,jetzt fehlt nur noch eine gute Idee,wie man das alles organisieren kann,in einem Club.
Also gebt eure Vorschläge ab.

Mfg magic.j


----------



## hkroiss (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,
finde die Idee mit dem Club sehr gut, wäre auch gerne dabei.

@Thomas
Sicherlich stimmt es, dass die immer weniger gefangen wird (zumindest in manchen Gewässern). Dies ist auch bei uns an einem großen See der Fall.
Vor 10 - 20 Jahren war der See noch nicht ganz so sauer und da hat es Unmengen an Fischen gegeben - gerade auch bei den Weißfischen. Man sah im Sommer riesige Schwärme davon den ganzen Tag herumziehen und konnte sie direkt am Ufer fangen.
In den letzten Jahren wurden verschiedene Maßnahmen unternommen und der See hat nun Trinkwasserqualität. Die Gemeinden freuen sich wegen der Badegäste und der unzähligen Taucher, aber die Angler fangen weniger (egal welche Fischart). Die zuvor schon angeführten Schwärme an Weißfischen gibt es nicht mehr und will man sie fangen, so muss man den Schwimmer schon 30 - 50 Meter werfen.
Ich glaube einfach, dass das natürlich Nahrungsangebot durch die bessere Wasserqualität zurückgeht und so Fischarten, die davon leben, gezwungen sind, anderswo hinzuziehen (in tieferes Wasser), wo man sie nicht mehr findet.

Beim Aal ist es da ähnlich. Ich befische diesen See schon seit frühester Jugend und erinnere mich gerne an die früheren Aalnächte, wo Fänge bis zu 10 Aalen keine Seltenheit waren.

Fängt man heutzutage 1 Aal bei 2 - 3 Ansitzen, kann man sich schon glücklisch schätzen.

Harald


----------



## anguilla (15. Dezember 2002)

Um die Idee eines Aalanglerclubs aufzugreifen möchte ich alle Interessenten bitten, sich zu melden.
So hätten wir einen Überblick und kämen in dieser Sache weiter, oder?
was meint Ihr?
Also schlängelt euch raus aus Euren Unterständen... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2002)

MELDUNG


----------



## magic.j (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag zu meinem Favoritethema.

ICH BIN AUF JEDEN FALL DABEI.

Mfg magic.j


----------



## magic.j (15. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ihr einigermaßen Englisch könnt,schaut mal auf,wartet mal kurz...
http://www.angling.freeserve.co.uk/nac.htm

das ist die Website,die zum Aalangelclub von England und der verschiedenen Aalangelclubs führt,informativ,habe die Sache nur kurz überflogen,da ich gerade wenig Zeit habe.

Mfg magic.j


----------



## Fiskmen (25. Dezember 2002)

Prima Sache ,ich würde auch mitmachen! :m 
 Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr !!!  #h


----------



## André (9. Januar 2003)

Ich wäre auch dabei, obwohl ich dieses Jahr nicht einen Aal gefangen habe.


----------



## Cheffe (14. Januar 2003)

Wäre ebenfalls interessiert !


----------



## leguan8 (14. Januar 2003)

hi,

also die größeren aale habe ich bei mir im see gefangen an den stellen wo es sandiger und flacher ist. meistens gingen sie auf köfi. ca 90 %.   

mehrere aale habeich aber auf wurm gefangen, die waren aber alle bedeutend kleiner und eignetlich wollte ich auf brassen fischen.


ein weitere guter platz ist bei unserem fuß (große aue) am einfluß der kleinen aue und bei der fischtreppe.


----------



## leguan8 (14. Januar 2003)

für alle aal freund. schaut mal im terminforum nach tv tip 16.01.2003 die welt der aale um 17.30 uhr auf premiere discovery channel. bei bedarf nehem ich es euch auf dvd auf und sende es euch zu.


----------



## homer01 (14. Januar 2003)

@ leguan  wäre sehr daran interessiert da ich kein premiere habe.

@ all
 aalclub hört sich gut an


zu verzeichnende erfolge bei mir letztes jahr ca 60-70 aale,davon 50 brauchbare und 10stk über 75cm.

gruss homer


----------



## anguilla (14. Januar 2003)

@leguan8:

ich hätte größtes Interesse!
wäre schön, wenn du es aufnehmen könntest! :m


----------



## Brummel (17. Januar 2003)

*Aal-Club*

Hallo an Alle,

hab gerade erst den Thread gelesen und wäre sehr für so einen Club, ich angle hier an der Oder mit &quot;wechselndem Erfolg&quot; seit Jahren auf Aal. Da könnte man schön Stück für Stück alles wissenswerte zu diesem interessanten Fisch zusammentragen, und das aus allen &quot;Ecken&quot; des Landes. Dafür können sich bestimmt viele AB-User begeistern! Dauert zwar noch `ne Weile bis zur nächsten Aalsaison :c , aber das wäre wirklich `ne Überlegung wert. Hat sich da eigentlich schon irgendwas getan (mit dem Club)?

in diesem Sinne,

Brummel


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Januar 2003)

An dem See an dem ich voriges Jahr geangelt habe ist mir aufgefallen das die Aale abends immer in Ufernähe waren wenn man mit ner starken Lampe rund um den See gegangen ist hab ich immer bis zu 150 Aale gesehen waren dinger mit über einen Meter dabei. Meißt sind sie so 2 bis 3 meter von Ufer rumgelegen. Ich habs einmal versucht mit feinem zeug ohne Blei nur mit Tauwrm und einige erwischt so ein paar meter kann man mit Tauwurm ohne blei und allem werfen.


----------



## Cheffe (17. Januar 2003)

@ leguan8
Wie siehts aus mit dem &quot;Leben der Aale&quot; ?
Wäre  :e brennend :e  interessiert...
Melde Dich bitte, wenns soweit ist!

@ anguilla 
Viele Grüße aus Chemnitz... #h


----------



## magic.j (17. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

also ich glaube,dass das Interesse da ist und wir langsam den Stein ins Rollen kommen lassen sollen,Hmm der Satz hört sich komisch an,aber ihr wisst,was ich meine.

Also,als erstes sollte man sich überlegen,wie man den Club organisiert und was man machen soll.Habt ihr iregendwelche Vorschläge?
Sollte man Treffen veranstalten?Wie bekommen wir die nötigen Informationen (sowohl biologisch wie auch anglerisch) über unseren Lieblingsfisch?Wie könnte man diese Art vor dem Aussterben schützen?`

Also wenn ihr noch weitere Punkte habt,oder Anregungen,dann haut in die Tasten,dass sich bald ein solcher Club gründen kann.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2003)

einen Namen brauchen wir auch noch...


----------



## leguan8 (17. Januar 2003)

@all,
ich wäre auch am club interssiert.

@ cheffe, homer01 und anguilla,

habe den film gestern aufgenommen. warte jetzt auf rohlinge aus dem versand. sagt mir bitte noch ob ihr ihn als dvd oder svcd haben wollt.


----------



## Cheffe (17. Januar 2003)

Ist mir gleich !
Kann beides verwerten...
mfg


----------



## Swordfish (17. Januar 2003)

@Leguan:Hätte auch Intresse an den Film.
Wär nicht schlecht wenn du ihn mir aufnehmen könntest :m .Kannst dich ja mal melden oder sag Lenga Bescheid :q


----------



## Ubysz (17. Januar 2003)

mich würde das auch interessieren da mitzumachen vor allem um dass Aalangeln mal ein bisschen zu lernen ich war zwar schon oft auf Aal unterweges jedoch mit sehr schlechtem Erfolg...


----------



## Mühle (18. Januar 2003)

Bin ab diesem Jahr auch absoluter Aalfan!

Einen Club fände ich auch geil! Wäre auf jeden dabei! #h 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## leguan8 (18. Januar 2003)

@ all,
will denn niemand die leitung übernehmen? macht doch mal einenvorschlag. alle wolen dabeisein nur wer bringt den stein ins rollen? soll ich das machen? wer würde mir helfen?


----------



## anguilla (18. Januar 2003)

so langsam kommt ja Bewegung in die Geschichte. 
freut mich natürlich!

ich denke, wir sollten zuerst einmal den Zweck des Clubs definieren. Ich sehe diesen nicht nur darin, wie man möglichst viele Aale fängt, sondern eher wie man dieser stark bestandsbedrohten Art helfen und vorallem der Öffentlichkeit diese Problematik näher bringen kann.
Natürlich geht es auch ums angeln, bei mir jedoch vorrangig um den Fang großer Aale. Da diese zumeist in abflußlosen Gewässern zu finden sind, ist eine &quot;Bestandbedrohung&quot; dadurch nicht gegeben.

Als Namen für den Club könnte ich mir &quot;Aalfreunde Deutschlands&quot; vorstellen.
Was meint ihr???


----------



## magic.j (18. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

@Anguilla

hast du meine Postings nicht gelesen?Ich sage doch,dass wir uns für den Aal einsetzen müssen und nicht nur ans angeln denken sollen.Hört man das nicht an meinen Postings raus?


Wie wärs mit &quot;Aalangelclub Deutschland&quot; oder besser &quot;Aalstudiengruppe Deutschland&quot;.
Jo Ziele sollte man schon definieren,also postet mal ein paar Gedanken,was die Ziele sein könnten.

Mfg Magic.j


----------



## anguilla (18. Januar 2003)

@Magic.j:

ich meinte damit auch nicht bestimmte Personen!
Ich wollte lediglich meine Meinung über die Gründung eines solchen Clubs äußern...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2003)

&quot;Aalstudiengruppe Deutschland&quot;

Magic sei mir nicht böse aber das hört sich schon a bisserl geschwollen an... 

Aalfreunde Deutschland hört sich schon besser an

das mit den Zielen überlasse ich den Profis...


----------



## magic.j (18. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

@Anguilla

sorry,dass ich dich gerade ein wenig angegriffen habe.Ich mein es nicht so.Klar ist die Biologie des Aales und das Überleben des Aales auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt in unserem Club.
Also,es tut ir leid,ich hoffe,dass du es animmst.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## anguilla (18. Januar 2003)

@magic.j:

:m


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (18. Januar 2003)

Hallo Aalfreunde Deutschlands?; finde den Namen gut.
Wäre bei der Grundung eines Aalclubs gerne behilflich.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2003)

Herzlich willkommen an Board Markus  :m


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (18. Januar 2003)

Ich finde ihr seit auf dem richtigen Weg.
Wichtig ist es die Inhalte so zu klären,dass die Interessen des Aal als auch die Aalangler genauer besprochen wurden.
Der Rest ist Reine Formsache und viel Arbeit.

Aalso, ich wunsche Euch viele fette Aale. 

Aalmark


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (18. Januar 2003)

Muss jetzt leider arbeiten.Melde mich so bald ich wieder Zeit habe. Ach ich hätt&quot; da noch eine Frage:
Kanntet ihr John Sidley ?


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2003)

&quot;Aale-So fängt man die Großen&quot;, Jahr Verlag, John Sidley gilt immer noch als berühmtester Aal-Experte aller Zeiten. Hier sind seine Geheimnisse. Denn in welchen Gewässerbereichen er die Dicken fing, womit er sie an den Haken lockte, war für Montagen er ausgetüftelt hat - das wird sicher auch erfahrene Spezialisten überraschen, Format 145x215mm, 112 Seiten, ISBN 3-86132-156-4,







habs aber noch nicht gelesen...


----------



## Swordfish (18. Januar 2003)

@Franz
Ist ein super geiles Buch :b .
Kann ich auch nur empfelen. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2003)

swordfish was steht denn da so alles drin???
nur allgemeines oder auch wirklich hilfreiche Tipps???


----------



## anguilla (18. Januar 2003)

das Buch ist sehr gut!
John Sidley schildert seine Großaalfänge und selbst der versierte Aalangler kann noch dazulernen.

mein &quot;Aalbuch&quot; schlecht hin ist &quot;Der Aal&quot; vom deutschen Aalpapst  Friedrich Wilhelm Tesch! 
es ist zwar sehr wissenschaftlich geschrieben, vermittelt jedoch viele Erkenntnisse über die Biologie des Aals!
Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Mühle (19. Januar 2003)

Finde den Namen &quot;Aalfreunde&quot; auch recht treffend. Der weist eben über den anglerischen Horizont des Clubs etwas hinaus, was ja beabsichtigt war. 
Da wir Angler die Aale in ihrem Bestand sicher nicht bedrohen, lassen sich auch beide Interessen, die der Angler sowie die des Aals selbst, verbinden, ohne unglaubwürdig zu erscheinen.
Der Rahmen des Clubs ist mir bislang auch noch nicht so ganz klar. Würde mich aber in jedem Fall auch zur intensiven Mitarbeit bereit erklären, soweit es die Zeit zulässt.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo ihr Aalfreunde,
Kurz etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich habe leider noch nicht einen fetten Aal gefangen,doch ich hoffe in diesen Jahr den Riesenschlangen etwas näher zu kommen.
Ich werde gleich ein paar Vorschläge zu evtl. Inhalten eines Aalfreunde Deutschlands Verein schreiben.


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Mögliche Inhalte konnten sein:

1.Gewässerbiologie und Gewässerökologie speziell für die Perspektive der Aale.
2.Ageltechniken und Geräte.
3.Gesetze
4.Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
5.Kontakte
6.Veranstalltungen
7.Reisen
8.Günstiger in Ausland Einkaufen zB.Fox)


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Was meint Ihr zu diesen Vorschlägen?


Viele Grüße aus Frankfurt am Main 

Ps. freue mich auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## Hummer (19. Januar 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board, Markus! :m

Ein kleiner Tip: Wenn Dir zu einem Posting noch etwas einfällt, wähle die edit-Funktion und füge die neue Information hinzu.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Ich fing meinen 80cm Aal an einem Maineinlauf in unserem Baggersee Kösten. Der Einlauf ist ca. 10m breit und bis 1m tief und sandig.

Aber am liebsten angle ich an Kanten, auf Grund mit Dentrobena und Pieper und Affenkletterer.

Aber auch schon an Büschen, die 20cm vom Ufer weg waren, hatte ich schon auf Wurm viel Erfolg.


----------



## magic.j (19. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

hmmm,das Buch von Sidley habe ich daheim auch,gefällt mir persönlich sehr sehr gut,ne Empfehlung.

@Anguilla

Woher hast du das Buch von Tesch?Was steht da so genau drin?Das sagt mir nämlich nichts,das Buch.*Peinlich*

Ja,das mit den Gestzen find ich auch gut,denn in vielen Bundesländern darf man in der Nacht nicht fischen,auch in Baden-würtemberg,zum leide von mir und meinen Kumpeln,die leidenschaftliche Angler sind.Da kommt dann jemand und zeigt uns das #4 

Also die Ansätze sind mal da.

Mich würde auch ein Treffen,des Clubs interessieren mit gemeinsamen Austausch der Informationen,sei es angeltechnischer oder Biologischer Natur und natürlich auch zum gemeinsamen angeln an einem Gewässer.


Mfg Magic.j


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2003)

hab eben mal bei denic nachgeschaut:

Die Domain &quot; aalfreunde.de &quot; ist noch frei.

das ist ja schon mal was    :q


----------



## leguan8 (19. Januar 2003)

also aalfreunde hört sich gut an. ich bin dafür. die themen die du aufgelistet hast sind auch gut. was mir aber noch sehr wichtig ist, ist es das viele aale in turbinen verenden oder verletzt werden.  das ist auch gut im bericht auf premiere angesprochen worden, welchen ich aufgenommen habe.


----------



## Swordfish (19. Januar 2003)

Schaut mal hier  
 :m  das sind doch recht ordenliche grössen oder? :q


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Hy Weserfischer,
echt oberkrasser cooler link !
Danke


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Hy Schleie,
was ist,oder sind Dentrobena ?


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Dentrobenas sind Würmer die größer als Mist- und kleiner als Tauwürmer sind!


----------



## Swordfish (19. Januar 2003)

und die dendros halten ewig :m  :m


----------



## Mühle (19. Januar 2003)

Bei mir haben Dendrobenas auf Aal nie gut funktioniert. Tauwaurm lief immer besser.


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Dentrobenas geht auf alles gut, Mühle  ! Ich hängte schon oft 2-4 ran und fing damit Aale! Besser als die mit den Tauwürmern!


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Danke für die Information,
auf Aal hatte ich fast immer mit selbstgesuchten, fetten Regenwürmer gefischt. Dabei achtete ich immer darauf das meine Hände keine verdächtigen Gerüche hatten.
Wenn ich Kippen rauchte, gingen die Fänge zurück.
Damals hatte ich mal gelesen, dass es Sinn machen würde sich die Hände mit Fischinnerreien einzureiben. Dies probierte ich aus und die Anzahl der Fänge wurde besser.
Mit einen Dentrobena habe ich allerdings noch nicht geangelt.


----------



## Mühle (19. Januar 2003)

@ schleie

Wird wohl so sein, dass das von Gewässer zu Geässer unterschiedlich ist. Mit Dendrobenas habe ich bei uns im Rhein, sowie in der Sieg jedenfalls noch keinen Aal gefangen, wohl aber schöne Barsche. Im Rhein schöre ich auf den guten alten Tauwurm, manchmal halbiert.


Gruß Mühle


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

werde die Dentrob&quot;s auf jedenfall ausprobieren.
Kaufst du die Würmer im shop,suchst Du sie, oder züchtest Du Dentrobenas ?


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

@ Mühle,

Vorteil des halbierten Wurmes, logt den Aal als typischen Geruchsjäger viel,viel besser.
Nachteiler Regenwurm gibt schneller den Geist auf.
Lösung:R.-wurm öffter wechseln.
Problem:Lärm im Gewässer und das Licht hatte bei uns am den Teichen relativ schnell die Aale verscheucht, deshalb verwendete ich immer einem Rotfilter; fing dadurch besser.


----------



## Mühle (19. Januar 2003)

Na klar. Deshalb halbier ich auch die Würmer.
Gewechselt wird bei mir sowieso immer recht oft am Rhein. Allein schon um festzustellen, ob die Wollhandkrabben nicht sowieso den Haken schon abgeknipst haben.
Ansonsten bin ich auf der Suche nach nem guten Lockstoff. Reiheröl hat mich überhauot nicht begeistert; ich werde mal den Tip mit dem Rogen ausprobieren.
Kennst Du Lockstoffe, die die Erfolge verbessern?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

@ Mühle,
leider nein;habe nur wenig Erfahrung mit Ölen.
Am bessten fragst Du anquilla. ich könnte mir vorstellen; dass er darüber bescheid weis.
Ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit Anisöl gemacht,dies ist für mich ein gutes Antimückenmittel,ich habe jedenfalls weniger Aale damit gefangen. Lag wahrscheinlich daran,dass mich die Mücken vorher so genervt hatten, sodass ich zu laut war.


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (19. Januar 2003)

Und mit Krabbenöl,Heringsöl,sowie Reiheröl hatte ich auch keine besseren Fänge.
Vieleicht hatte ich auch zu hoch dosiert?
Das Anfüttern auf Aale halte ich aber für sehr interessant,
könnte mir vorstellen;das natürliche Stoffe gut sein könnten.


----------



## Mühle (19. Januar 2003)

Die nächste Saison wird auch bei mir ganz im Zeichen des Ausprobierens von Anfüttern oder Lockstoffen stehen. Das mit dem Rogen hört sich meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant an. Dort entfällt dann auch das Problem der Dosierung, da es sich wie beim Anfüttern mit Fischgeschnippsel um natürliches Material handelt.

@ leguan

Chat geht leider bei mir nicht. Habe ich noch nichts für installiert.  :c 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2003)

ich bevorzuge Köderfische auf Aal--- fingerlange Barsche...

so nun zu den Würmern: Dendro´s hassen die Aale da kann man einfach keine drauf fangen.--- das dachte ich Jahrelang.
Ich habs an der Vils immer wieder versucht und wirklich keinen Zupfer gekriegt...

So dann war ich einmal am Regen. Mein Kollegge sagte Würmer besorg ich fang du mal die Köderfische... so dann angekommen sag ich dann tu mal einen Tauwurm her.. Tauwürmer hab ich keine die Dendro´s waren billiger 

na super dachte ich.. naja vielleicht mögen ja die Barsche..

und was war die Moral von der Geschichte wir haben in dieser Nacht 6 Aale gefangen alle auf Dendro´s 

warum die an der Vils keine Dendro´s nehmen ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel... 

und zu den Gerüchen: Nikotin mögen die Aale nicht besonders da bin ich mir sicher...

Was auch noch von Gewässer zu Gewässer variert ist das Beißverhalten der Aale... 
An der Vils zupfen die nichtmal die nehmen den Köder und schon gehts ab... 
Am Regen war das ganz anders die Haben 2 Minuten rumgezupft und dann nicht mal schnur abgezogen

Die spinnen die Aale!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2003)

achja und mit den Lockstoffen: Das ist eine heikle sache.. man muss höllisch aufpassen dass man nicht zuviel erwischt sonst sind die Aale weg.... 

bei uns geht auch Leber und Geflügelinnereien auf Aale... 
aber am besten sind immer noch Köfi und Tauwurm die gehen überall...


----------



## anguilla (19. Januar 2003)

Zum Thema Lockstoff wurde schon an früherer Stelle diskutiert.
Ich halte davon nicht viel, ist nur Geldschneiderei.
Früher habe ich verschiedene Lockstoffe probiert und konnte nie bessere Fänge verzeichnen.
Allerdings habe ich auch nie Gewässer mit hoher Aaldichte befischt, sodass ich keine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen kann.
Anfüttern ist schon interessanter, ein Futterkorb hat mir desöfteren gute Erfolge beschert, vorallem im Fluß bringt er sicher mehr, da sich die Duftspur besser ausbreiten kann.
Versuche mit dem direkten anfüttern erfolgreich zu sein brachten unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach immer von der Bestandsdichte abhängig. Dabei kann man mittels Fleischwolf ein prima Rubby-Dubby zaubern... was reinkommt, hängt vom Gewässer und der zu erwartenden Aale (Spitzkopf, Breitkopf) ab.

@magic.j:

Das Buch &quot;Der Aal&quot; habe ich mir im Buchhandel bestellt, hat damals 158,-DM gekostet.

@Swordfish:

die englische Rekordliste ist schon beeindruckend. Dazu muß man jedoch wissen, das in England häufig nur von wenigen Spezialisten auf Aal gefischt wird und große Aale zurückgesetzt werden !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2003)

ich hab mal im Blinker gelesen dass es in England sogar Spezies gibt die mit der Fliege auf Aal gehen.... 

die möcht ich mal beim Drill sehen


----------



## magic.j (20. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

@Anguilla

Um was geht es denn in dem Buch?Nur um die Biologie des Aales oder auch ums angeln?Bei Amazon gibts das für 45 Euro,habe ich geschaut.Vielleicht kauf ich es mir auch,wenn du es gut findest.


Mfg Magic.j


----------



## anguilla (20. Januar 2003)

@magic.j:

ums angeln gehts in dem Buch nicht, es werden zwar Fangmethoden beschrieben, jedoch nicht vorrangig. Grob gesagt, behandelt das Buch alle bisherigen Erkenntnisse über den Aal (Biologie, Lebensweise, Fortpfanzung, Wanderungsverhalten, etc.).


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2003)

hi
guck mal 
das ist eine kleine FAQ aus meiner Homepage über das Aalangeln... ich könnte mir sowas auch beim Club vorstellen.. nur halt besser den ich bin halt ein amateur im Aalangeln.. und natürlich viel viel Objektiver....

das würd sich bestimmt gut machen.. was meint ihr??


----------



## hkroiss (20. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute, ich hab&acute; mir vor ein paar Jahren das Buch &quot;Der Aal - So fängt man die Großen&quot; von John Sidley gekauft. Darin beschreibt er ganz gut, wie man speziell an die Großen rankommt.
Ein echt gutes Werk mit sehr vielen praktischen Tipps. Einige davon habe ich ausprobiert und wirklich Verbesserungen erzielen können.

Grüße Harald


----------



## magic.j (21. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ich kann das Buch von John Sidley auch jedem ans Herz legen,der gerne auf Aale fischt.Habe schon manchen Aal diesem Buch zu verdanken,weil ich Stellen gefunden habe,die ich,wenn ich das Buch nicht gelesen hätte übersehen hätte.
Mein Tipp:kauft es.

Mal ne andere Frage,kennt jemand ein gutes Video über das Aalangeln?Ich habe vom Blinker 2 Stück:Große Aale in Seen und Aalangeln im Kanal.
Nur so vom Hocker hauen tun mich die nicht,deshalb kennt jemand ein gutes Video zum Aalangeln?

Mfg Magic.j


----------



## magic.j (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

habe mal wieder (wenn es mir langweilig ist) den neuen Gerlingerkatalog zur Hand genommen.Dabei bin ich auf eine Aalrute gestoßen,die dei Firma Dreamtackle anbietet.
Sie ist so ein Ding aus Feederrute und normaler Rute.Sie hat 2 Wechselspitzen,aber im Gegensatz zu den normalen Feederruten eine angeblich parabolische Aktion.Sie hat ein WG von -80g,was für die meisten Situationen reicht.
Der Hammer ist der Preis,sie soll nur 39,95 Euro kosten,sieht aber ziemlich hochwertig aus.
Was meint ihr dazu?Habt ihr die schon gesehen?Ich habe mir die Dreamrun von dieser Firma gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit,weil sie recht günstig ist und ziemlich hochwertig verarbeitet ist.Damit wollt ich sagen,dass es bei dieser Rute vielleicht ähnlich ist.

@Leguan8

 :m  :m  :m  :m  großes Lob an dich,weil du dich für unseren Club mächtig angagierst,das mit der Satzung und so.Hast du die eigendlich an jeden Interessenten geschickt?Auch an Anguilla?

Mfg Magic.j #h


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (26. Januar 2003)

Morgeee Aalfischer,
Konnte gerade eben nicht pennen, eher typisch für Schlagenangler. Ich lese gerade im Halbschlaf das ihr anscheinend garnicht so viel Themen habt über die Ihr diskutiert.
Habe mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet,da ich beim zersägen des Weinachtsbaumes mir einen Hexenschuss zulegte.
Hier ein paar Themen die mich interessieren.
Ach so,ich maile den Text stückweise,wiel mich mein Composter alle 10 Min. aus den Netz scheisst.
Sorry aber Taxifahren macht blöd,aber ich arbeite an den Rausschmissprogram.


----------



## MARKUS STAAB (26. Januar 2003)

1 Thema Geräte:
Mit welchen Haken,Ruten,Bissanzeigern,Schnüren,Keschern,Angelschirme,betchairs etc.habt Ihr welche Erfahrungen gemacht?
2 Thema Montagen:
Mit welchen
Montagen habt Ihr gute,bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
3. Thema Recht:
Nerven Euch die Comorane?
Wie seht Ihr das catch and relase Prinzip bein Aal als sinnvoll oder nicht? Vorsicht bei der Antwort wegen unseren lieben Tierfreunden!
4.Thema Reisen:
Fände einen trip nach Neuseeland zu den Bigeels cool, und Ihr?
5.Thema Anfüttern:
Wie füttert ihr an,mit welchen Fischen,oder Fischmixen, Kurz vor den Angeln oder regelmässig,verwendet ihr Mucheln,Krabben,Eingeweide,Würmer,oder,oder?
Macht Ihr einen Unterschied zwischen den Anfüttern von Breitköpfen und Spitzmaäulen?
Meint Ihr es könnte In Fliesgewässer Sinn machen natürliche Duftwolken aus den entsprechenden Ködern herzustellen?


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2003)

Gerät: Ich nehm relativ robuste Ruten (Westlinge Solution Deep Sea M 100-200g WG) mit einer 17er Whiplash drauf. 
Rolle: Qunatum Energy (keine Ahnung welchen genau) 
Kescher: nehm ich nicht, ich heb die Aal raus
Haken: 6er Aalhaken mit 35er mono Vorfach
Schirme:  da bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden

Montagen: So einfach wie möglich (durchlaufblei -Wirbel -Vorfach) 

C&R: naja bei untermaß natürlich zurück, die maßigen werden gegessen


----------



## Brummel (26. Januar 2003)

1. Geräte

Ich hab mich an 2 Zebco-Ruten gewöhnt (bei uns darf man nur mit 2 Ruten fischen) die 3,50 m lang sind bei einem Wurfgewicht von 50-150 g. Hab da auch schon mal 180-200 rangehangen, ging auch problemlos. Als Bissanzeiger kommt bei mir jetzt hauptsächlich wieder das gute alte Glöckchen zum Einsatz, zusammen mit einem Knicki - von den elektronischen Nervtötern halte ich immer weniger. Nach einigen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes &quot;verwirrenden&quot Test`s mit Keschern lass ich den jetzt auch weg. Die Anschaffung eines guten Schirmzeltes ist für dieses Jahr vorgesehen, nach ein paar feuchtwindigen Nächten im letzten Jahr.

2. Montagen

Bei den Montagen halte ich es genau so wie Franz, so einfach und unkompliziert wie möglich. Beim gezielten Angeln auf Raubaale mit Köfi`s biete ich die ganz gerne ziemlich oberflächennah an, also am Ende der Hauptschnur ein Grundblei und oben am Seitenarm das Vorfach mit Köder. Hat in Buhnenfeldern an der Oder sehr gut geklappt.

3. Cormorane

...gibts hier Gott sei Dank noch nicht in solchen Massen, schätze mal die sind schlau genug  sich leichtere Fanggründe zu suchen, z.B. Fischteiche und solche Sachen. Ich kenne Karpfenteiche, die früher intensiv bewirtschaftet wurden, da haben jetzt unsere dunkel-Grünen Freunde eine Ausstellung gemacht mit `nem Haufen Besucherverkehr und so. Jedenfalls sehen die meisten Bäume da immer schneebedeckt aus, ob nun Sommer oder Winter ist. Na ja, ist doch schön zu sehen, wie ernst der VOGEL-Schutz von einigen Zeitgenossen genommen wird.
Zum Thema C&R, na ja, ich nehm schon lange keine Aale mehr mit die gerade so das Maß haben, die sollen mal noch schön wachsen und mich und meinen Haken in ein bis zwei Jahren nochmal besuchen.

4. Big-Eels in Neuseeland

Wirklich `ne coole Idee, wär nach dem nächsten Lottogewinn gewiss eine Überlegung wert.

5. Anfüttern

Das mit dem Anfüttern hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht praktiziert, hab letztes Jahr nur mal mit verschiedenen Ölen experimentiert (Reiher, Makrele, Hering, Aalkiller u.s.w.), aber irgendwie hat mich das nicht so richtig überzeugt, konnte keine merklich höheren Fangerfolge  verbuchen. Jedenfalls werd ich dieses Jahr mal etwas mit &quot;richtig blutigem Fischsalat&quot; versuchen, entweder im Körbchen oder mit PVA-Schnur, mal sehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass das klappt.

auf ein erfolgreiches Aaljahr 2003,

Brummel


----------



## magic.j (27. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,


Angelgeräte:
 Entweder zwei Sportex Ruten (Kev Carp oder Turbo Carp mit 2,5lbs) oder meine Heavy Feederrute (bis 120g Wg)und bald die Aalrute von Gerlinger,die muss her,dann kann ich meine teuren Karpfenruten daheim lassen.Die RUte ist glaub geil,die heisst Aalzocker und ist von Dream Tackle.Schaut sie euch mal an im Gerlinger Katalog.Glaub gute Qualität zum guten Preis,ist ja Dream Tackle dafür bekannt.
Schnur 0,30-0,35mm.Entweder Elektronische Piepser oder Glocke,Knicklicht.Keschern tu ich nur die großen,habe einen mit 1,20 Bügelweite.
Haken eigendlich nur die langschänkligen Butthaken von Gamakatsu für Wurm und für Köfi die Karpfenhaken von Patdrige.
Montage:
Stinknormale Grundmontage.Ich wechsle nur die Bleie,bie starker Strömung kommen Flügelbleie oder die alten Sargbleie zum Einsatz,die ich ein wenig modifiziert habe,habe einen Draht durch das Loch gezogen,so kann man das Gewicht schnell wechseln,bei uns am Neckar sehr wichtig,da kann sich,wenn es mit Regnen anfängt in einer halben Stunde der Pegel um nen halben Meter steigen.

Recht:
Cormorane gibt es bei uns zum Glück nicht so viele,aber etwas anderes nervt Tierisch bei uns und das ist das Nachtangelverbot.Aber es wird bei uns im Verein toleriert,aber die Kontrolleure sehen das anders,da muss man ordentlich mit ihnen diskutieren,dann drücken sie das Auge zu.

Reise:
Wer will mir die Reise zu den Bigeels sponsern?  Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne ist das mein erstes Reiseziel.Ansonsten muss ich kräftig studieren,dass ich bald Zahnarzt bin und Kohle verdiene :q 

Anfüttern:
Will ich mich dieses Jahr mal damit beschäftigen,habe noch nie versucht anzufüttern,aber habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


@All
was haltet ihr von den Unterlagen was Leguan8 verschickt hat?

Mfg magic.j


----------



## anguilla (27. Januar 2003)

> was haltet ihr von den Unterlagen was Leguan8 verschickt hat?



Nichts !

...hab nämlich keine erhalten...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2003)

@anguilla 

du hast post


----------



## anguilla (27. Januar 2003)

Danke, Franz ! :m


----------



## leguan8 (28. Januar 2003)

hallo leute,

an alle die von mir ne mail erhalten haben, wie soll es weitergehen?

an alle die, die keine mail erhalten haben. habe ich jemanden vergessen? möchte noch jemand ne mail haben?


----------



## magic.j (28. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich denke,wir sollten Leguan8 seine Blankovorlagen schritt für Schritt durchgehen,am bestetn würde das im Chat gehen,oder was meint ihr?
Meldet euch,wenn jemand die Mail von Leguan nicht bekommen hat.

Mfg 
Magic.j :m


----------



## hkroiss (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute, finde die Idee mit dem Chat nicht schlecht. Ich hab&acute; die Unterlagen zwar bekommen, aber wegen meiner Prüfung noch keine Zeit gehabt, sie durchzulesen.

Macht mal nen Vorschlag, wann wir diese Unterlagen besprechen könnten.

Grüße Harald


----------



## leguan8 (29. Januar 2003)

hi,

hatte einen computer absturz. wer bekommt noch eine dvd oder video? wer möchte noch die dokumente haben bitte um antwort.


----------



## leguan8 (4. Februar 2003)

schläft das thema aalclub nun doch ein? macht mal vorschläge wie es weiter gehen soll.


----------



## magic.j (5. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Würde mich auch interessieren,ob das Thema eingeschlafen ist,natürlich denkt man bei diesem Wetter nicht automatisch ans Aalangeln oder an den Fisch ansich,aber ich finde man sollte voher was auf die Beine stellen,bevor es wieder losgeht,was meint ihr?
Ich habe ja schon den Vorschlag gemacht,ob man die Blankovorlagen,die Leguan (übrigens Danke,für deine Bemühungen) jedem geschickt hat im Chat behandelt,also die Ziele diese sagen wir Vereines definiert.Was meint ihr?Sollen wir einen Termin ausmachen?Ich habe ab nächste Woche Die wieder Zeit,da sind meine Klausuren vorbei.

Mfg Magic.j


----------



## hkroiss (5. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,
bin nun 6 Tage auf den Skiern gestanden und hatte keine Zeit dazu, die Unterlagen durchzulesen.

Schlage vor, dass wir in der kommenden Woche die Unterlagen im Chat durchgehen. Vorschlag von meiner Seite wäre Montag oder Dienstag.

Grüße Harald


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2003)

also ich auch dafür das wir uns mal im chat treffen. wenn es ernster wird müsten wir uns aber irgenwann mal treffen.


----------



## Cheffe (5. Februar 2003)

@ all :Hallo
Bin noch bis 28.02. voll im Prüfungsstress  :b :c 
danach jedoch gern bereit zu aktiven Teilnahme!
Ein persönliches Treffen wird aufgrund der überregionalen
Reichweite des Clubs wohl schwierig , ließe sich aber (wenn schon denn schon) vielleicht mit nem gemeinschaftlichen Ansitz verbinden... :z 
Was meint Ihr???

@ leguan
Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen!!! :m


----------



## magic.j (5. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,


Jaja,das hat cheffe schön formuliert,das mit dem Ansitz ist wirklich ne gute Idee,vielleicht mittags treffen und Erfahrungen austauschen und so und gegen Abend dann gemeinsam ansitzen.Vielleicht in der mitte von Deutschland?Naja aber das hat ja noch ne weile Zeit,
Erstmal müssen wir unsere Ziele definieren,in Form von Leguans Blankovorlagen.Am besten wie schon gesagt im Chat.

Also haut rein in die Tasten,wenn ihr irgendwelche Ideen zu einem Termin habt,oder auch zu dem Treffen,Was allerdings noch ein wenig warten kann,da es gerade eh keine Saison ist.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## leguan8 (12. Februar 2003)

an alle interessenten,

wenn ihr mir eure nummern per pm schickt werde ich euch anrufen wegen des clubs.


----------



## magic.j (13. Februar 2003)

@Leguan


#r ,legst dich ja voll rein,aber sollten wir uns nicht erst mal im Chat die Ziele definieren?Ich meine,kannst ja anrufen,aber ich denke,es am Tel. zu koordinieren wird schwer.Ich schick dir meine Nr,per PM.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Borgon (13. Februar 2003)

:q  :q Hab ich jetzt richtig gelesen?Ihr seid dabei mal kurz ganz nebenbei ´nen Aalanglerclub zu gründen?In einem Uralten Thread mit ganz anderem Thema?Ist es euch die Sache noch nicht mal wert einen extra Thread dafür aufzumachen? ;+ Kann ich net verstehen,ich meine man will doch dann auch für die Sache werben oder ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Februar 2003)

@Borgon 
alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## leguan8 (14. Februar 2003)

leute guckt mal hier!!!!


----------



## anguilla (14. Februar 2003)

das ist ja zum :v

damit werden wieder Millionen Aale dem natürlichen Kreislauf entnommen, nur um fette Kohle zu machen! :r

... und sowas wird noch gefördert! :r 

das der Aal kurz vorm Aussterben steht, interessiert niemand...hauptsache er kommt frisch aus der Tonne! :e


----------



## Brummel (15. Februar 2003)

*Glasaale*

auf jeden Fall ist das immer noch besser, als wenn man die Glasaale irgendwelchen schlitzäugigen oder französisch sprechenden &quot;Feinschmeckern&quot; in Massen in den Rachen schiebt. :c 
Zugegeben, die richtige Methode scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein, aber ich glaube daß endlich erkannt wurde daß, um dem Aal den Fortbestand zu ermöglichen ein Eingreifen erforderlich ist.

mfg Brummel


----------



## magic.j (15. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollte mich nur der Meinung von anguilla anschließen.Gut es ist besser,als die Glasaale gleich zu futtern.Aber man sollte die Aale,in die Flüsse ziehen lassen,wie es Mutter Natur geplant hat,es werden schon zuviele Aale bei der ABwanderung ins Meer durch Turbinen zerstückelt.
Ein Freund von mir studiert,wie man die Turbinen so konstruieren kann,dass sie Fischgerecht betrieben werden können,was angeblich schon gehen müsste,was er sagt.Muss mal wieder mit ihm reden.

Mfg 
Magic.j


----------



## Brummel (15. Februar 2003)

ist doch mein Reden, aber wie willst du die Leute, die die Glasaale massenhaft abgreifen und in Dosen stopfen von ihrem Fehlverhalten überzeugen? Speziell dann, wenn wie von Anguilla angeführt die grosse Kohle gemacht werden kann.
Ist immer wieder deprimierend, wie das Geld jede Vernunft ausknippst. (nicht nur auf diesem Gebiet)

Mfg
Brummel


----------



## Brummel (15. Februar 2003)

JuHuuu,  :q 

hab gerade mein bei Amazon bestelltes Exemplar von John Sidleys &quot;Aale, so fängt man die Grossen&quot; zugestellt bekommen.
Schade daß der Autor nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt, von ihm wären sicher noch viele schöne Bücher zu erwarten gewesen! :c 

es grüsst ein  :b  Brummel


----------



## magic.j (15. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ja das ist schade,dass John Sidley tot ist.Das Buch ist eh ein Meisterwerk in Sachen Aalangeln.Ich will ja nicht drängeln,aber wie siehts mit dem Club aus,das scheint ja wieder eingeschlafen zu sein?
Jaja das größte Laster dieser Welt ist nunmal das Geld.Da lässt man den Verstand außen vor und denkt nicht an die Zukunft.

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2003)

naja gut dann starten wir halt mal langsam:

also wer Interesse hat der schreibt einfach kurz ne mail mit seinem Ab-nick und seinem richtigen Namen und mit seiner Postleitzahl an franz.hollweck@gmx.de dann werd ich mal ne Liste machen wer überhaupt alles Interesse hat und aus welchem Gebiet die meisten kommen... 

dann können wir mal weiter sehn !


----------



## anguilla (16. Februar 2003)

> ich glaube daß endlich erkannt wurde daß, um dem Aal den Fortbestand zu ermöglichen ein Eingreifen erforderlich ist.



@Brummel:

wäre ja schön, aber was lässt dich denn zu dieser Erkenntnis kommen?

Diese &quot;Aufzuchtanstalten&quot; sind doch nicht dafür vorgesehen, den Aal geschlechtsreif wieder in die Natur zu entlassen, sondern ihn möglichst schnell in Geld umzuwandeln! :r


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Februar 2003)

also Leute ich mach jetzt mal nen eigenen Thread für den AAlclub auf.


----------



## anguilla (16. Februar 2003)

Gute Idee Franz! :m

nimm du die Sache mal in die Hand...


----------

